# Musik Bot für Twitch umschreiben



## EvilTaiga (21. Jun 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
vorab möchte ich mich entschuldigen falls es das falsche Forum sein sollte, ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit Java (zumindest bin ich mir sicher dass es sich um Java handelt und nicht JavaScript) aber welches Unterforum ich genau nehmen sollte, da war ich überfragt  
Ich suche jetzt schon seit Februar nach dieser Möglichkeit und selbst ein Freund von mir der sich mit Java etwas auskennt weiß nicht wie er das umsetzen kann, daher hatte ich gehofft hier eine Lösung zu finden. 

Mein grundsätzliches Anliegen ist es, ein Musikbot für Twitch zu haben der Songrequest in mehr als einen Channel annimmt, da wir öfter parallel streamen (z.B. in GTA V die Heist Missionen) hätten wir auch gern die selbe Musik laufen ohne darauf verzichten zu müssen, dass die Zuschauer Songrequest senden können. 

Aktuell nutze ich den DJBot von Hyphen der auch läuft aber leider nicht die gewünscht Funktion besitzt. Ich habe auch bereits den Entwickler des Programms gefragt ob er eine Lösung für mein Problem hätte, aber er sagte mir dass der Bot dafür nie ausgelegt war und wenn ich sowas haben möchte, ich am besten einen Bot Programmiere der einfach die Songrequest weiterleitet. Ich hatte gehofft das der Bot die Lösung ist, da er an sich schon fertig ist und man Zugang zum Code hat.

Worum es mir jetzt genau geht ist, ob es möglich ist den Bot in mehreren Channels joinen zu lassen um dort auch Songrequest anzunehmen, damit die Zuschauer bei einem Multistream nicht dazu genötigt werden, die Anfragen in einem bestimmten Channel zu senden. Und wenn ja, wie ich das umsetzen kann. 
Und falls es möglich wäre, die Datei "nowPlayingInfo.txt" über Dropbox oder ähnliches mit anderen zu teilen, würde ich mich da auch über eine Umsetzungsmöglichkeit freuen  

Ich hoffe das zählt jetzt nicht als "Hausaufgaben machen", da ich es nicht im Auftrag eines Dritten erledige oder ähnliches, mit programmieren habe ich keine Erfahrungen, ich kenne ein paar LUA und HTML Befehle, aber damit hat sich das auch schon, bei der Erklärung also bitte von einem DAU ausgehen xD 

Vorab möchte ich mich schon einmal bei allen Bedanken und hoffe dass jemand dabei ist, der mir mit dem Problem helfen kann.

Liebe Grüße
Taiga


----------



## EvilTaiga (28. Jun 2015)

Gibt es keinen der eine Möglichkeit wüsste den Bot in einen 2. Channel zu setzen?


----------



## MWin123 (28. Jun 2015)

EvilTaiga hat gesagt.:


> ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit Javamit programmieren habe ich keine Erfahrungen, ich kenne ein paar LUA und HTML Befehle, aber damit hat sich das auch schon, bei der Erklärung also bitte von einem DAU ausgehen xD


Meinst du wirklich man könnte dir das so gut erklären, dass du plötzlich programmieren kannst und den Bot mal fix umschreibst?


----------



## EvilTaiga (28. Jun 2015)

Wie gesagt kenne ich mich damit nicht aus, ich bin eher der Handwerkliche Mensch und da wäre es halt einfacher zu erklären was gemacht werden muss, als es für andere zu machen und ich möchte euch mit meinen Problemen so wenig Arbeit wie möglich machen, aber wenn einer den Bot so fertig machen und ihn mir zuschicken kann, ist das natürlich auch möglich.


----------



## MWin123 (28. Jun 2015)

Ok, dann mal als Beispiel:

_Ich besitze ein Haus und würde gerne ein weiteres Stockwerk aufsetzen.
Da ich leider keine Erfahrung im Handwerk habe, hoffe ich, dass du mir erklären kannst was genau ich machen muss. (Soll ich mir einen Hammer kaufen?)
Sollte das zu viel Arbeit sein, kannst du natürlich selber die Bauarbeiten übernehmen.

_Weißt du was ich meine?


Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du als Streamer verdienst, aber hast du dem Entwickler eine Bezahlung angeboten?


----------



## EvilTaiga (28. Jun 2015)

Du willst mir damit also sagen, damit der Bot lediglich in einen 2. Channel joinen kann, müsste man vergleichsweise bei einem Haus eine ganze Etage ausbauen? Aber davon ab, ja, ich für meinen Teil würde dir versuchen bei dem Haus zu helfen und ja du solltest dir einen Hammer kaufen, am besten einen Zimmermannshammer. Natürlich würde ich nicht vorbei kommen und die Arbeiten übernehmen, aber davon ab würde ich helfen so gut ich kann, daher weiß ich leider nicht was du meinst, ich helfe meinen Mitmenschen sofern ich kann und das obwohl, wie auch jetzt, mir nur selten einer bei meinen Problemen hilft. Bei anderen Dingen würde ich auch die Arbeit übernehmen, ich zeichne regelmäßig Bilder für Leute ohne dafür Geld zu verlangen, aktuell sogar Hintergrundgrafiken für ein Spiel, natürlich nur wenn ich gerade Zeit dafür habe. Und zu deiner letzten Frage, ich verdiene dabei nichts, ich mache es nebenbei weil es mir Spaß macht und habe nicht einmal die Option für Spenden an, da ich es angebrachter finde das Geld lieber bei den Streamern zu lassen, die versuchen sich damit ihr Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen.


----------



## Tobse (28. Jun 2015)

Um mal Klartext zu reden:

1. Den bestehenden Player umschreiben wird schwierig zwecks mangelndem Quellcode.

2. Neu Schreiben (in Java oder welcher Programmiersprache auch immer) erfordert mehr als Grundlagenwissen in der jewailigen Programmiersprache (eher Fortgeschritten, wenn die Musik möglichst synchron sein soll auch Expertenwissen). Unter 3 - 4 Manntagen Arbeitszeit kriegt man das nicht hin. Das ist zugegebenermaßen nicht so viel wie ein weiteres Stockwerk aber deutlich zu viel, dass es jemand einfach übernimmt.
Wenn du dir das Programm zugunsten deiner Streamer-Karriere kaufen möchtest (also jemanden bezahlen, der es dir Programmiert) kannst du mit mindestens 1000-1500€ rechnen.


----------



## EvilTaiga (28. Jun 2015)

Danke Tobse das ist eine Antwort mit der ich was anfangen kann, für mich sahen die Dateien von Hyphen so aus, als wenn man dort auf alles vorhanden Zugriff hat und hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soviel Arbeit ist damit der Bot lediglich in einen 2. Channel joinen kann und bei dem Preis werden wir dann einfach auf Songrequest verzichten.


----------



## Tobse (28. Jun 2015)

EvilTaiga hat gesagt.:


> Danke Tobse das ist eine Antwort mit der ich was anfangen kann, für mich sahen die Dateien von Hyphen so aus, als wenn man dort auf alles vorhanden Zugriff hat und hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soviel Arbeit ist damit der Bot lediglich in einen 2. Channel joinen kann und bei dem Preis werden wir dann einfach auf Songrequest verzichten.



Ich habe mir das Programm nicht angesehen. Aber solange es nicht mit einer Scriptsprache wie z.B. Python oder Ruby geschrieben ist (und das ist eher unwahrscheinlich) sieht es ohne die Mithilfe der Entwickler düster aus.


----------



## Dompteur (28. Jun 2015)

EvilTaiga hat gesagt.:


> ... für mich sahen die Dateien von Hyphen so aus, als wenn man dort auf alles vorhanden Zugriff hat..


Das sind sie auch. Ich habe einen kurzen Blick in das Repository geworfen und die Java-Sourcen sind vorhanden.



EvilTaiga hat gesagt.:


> ...  und hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soviel Arbeit ist damit der Bot lediglich in einen 2. Channel joinen kann ...


Du hättest schon stutzig werden müssen bei der Antwort des Autors. Offensichtlich war von ihm nie geplant, es in diese Richtung zu erweitern. 
Daher reicht es nicht aus, irgendwo eine Kleinigkeit hinzuzufügen. Vielmehr musst du an vielen Stellen eingreifen. Dazu musst du den Code aber genau analysieren...


----------



## Tobse (28. Jun 2015)

Dompteur hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe einen kurzen Blick in das Repository geworfen und die Java-Sourcen sind vorhanden.



Chapeau. Wenn man sie auchnoch kommerziell verwenden darf ist das ein guter Einstiegspunkt.
@TE: Also lässt sich das bestehende Programm wahrscheinlich verwenden (falls rechtlich okey). Es bleiben aber immernoch ein paar Hürden, die erforderlichen Kenntnisse reduzieren sich aber nicht und es programmieren zu lassen bleibt wahrscheinlich trotzem über 1000€.


----------



## EvilTaiga (29. Jun 2015)

@Dompteur: Nur weil er es nicht umschreiben möchte, muss ich ja nicht stutzig werden, ich sehe ja wie viele anderen Themen er offen hat um die er sich bereits kümmert. Aus meiner Sicht ist es nicht schwer 2 Streams im Browser zu sehen, da hatte ich nicht damit gerechnet dass es so viel Arbeit bei einem Bot wäre, sondern dass er für so was gerade einfach keine Zeit hat. 

@Tobse: Es ist auch eine GPL Lizenz in dem Ordner.


----------



## temi (28. Apr 2022)

RonaldCar hat gesagt.:


> Guten Tag, ich fand einige der obigen Aussagen eher aggressiv als informativ. Dennoch sind gute JavaScript-Kenntnisse erforderlich, um Ihr Ziel zu erreichen. Ich frage mich, wie stabil Twitch jetzt ist, angesichts all der Hacks und Lecks.


Ich frage mich, was diese Antwort nach gut 7 Jahren bezwecken soll?

Außerdem geht es um Java und nicht um JavaScript.


----------

